# Live transmission of concerts



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read on a Dutch news website about the growth of popconcerts being transmitted _live_ on the internet. With so many people being online 24 hours a day on their galaxies & Ipads this was to be expected. Does anyone have experience with this and are there also classical music concerts to be heard/seen _live_ on the internet?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

There are many classical concerts to be heard through live streaming. The Berlin Philharmonic has a website dedicated to it.

Personally, I'm not at all tempted to buy a ticket for something like this.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebody who wasn't a TC regular posted a link to this website a few months ago. I think the post got deleted as spam, but the site still seems worth checking out--I had forgotten about it until just now, so I haven't really looked at it myself:

*http://www.worldconcerthall.com/*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you folks with 'normal' hearing regard the sound in these streamed concerts? My hearing is well below normal (high frequencies do not exist in my world), but the sound usually annoys me anyway. Imagination?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

A while ago Radio 3 invited a futurist guru, or whatever the correct term is, to comment on how the classical music industry would change in the coming decades. I can't remember his name, but he predicted the demise not only of the CD but of most recorded music. He thought the record companies should prepare for this by making their entire back catalogues available to the public, free, as a goodwill gesture. His vision for the future was that pretty well every concert in the world would be simultaneously streamed onto the internet in high definition, and the market for recorded music would be largely replaced by people paying to hear these concerts. Not recording them, just listening to them once, live.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is happening at an international scale but at a local movie theater they are streaming an opera. I think this is a good idea to get people exposed to classical music. I just hope people show up.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I cannot fathom why people over here would go to the cinema than to the opera. It's just as expensive or accessible.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't rather go to a cinema but when you live in a cultural wasteland with no operas for hours away sometimes it's all you have.


----------

